# Where is PCV valve?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

I cant seem to find this thing. I was told it is under the intake, by the firewall. I see nothing though. All I see is an electrical switch.
Please advice.....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

directly behind the power steering pump. its the rectangular looking box. plan on about 3-4 hours changing the valve. goto www.altimas.net for more friendly advice.


----------

